# OAV Treatment and Fondant



## rad798 (Mar 5, 2015)

Can an OAV Treatment be performed with Fondant in the hive? Any issues with "tainting" the Fondant?


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I don't see why you couldn't do OAV with fondant. You must take honey supers off because OA has not been tested as far as human consumption. Fondant for bee consumption...no problem. J


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

I’ve done it with no ill effects. Think of it as vaporizing with a honey super on that you’re leaving for the bees.


----------

